# Problème BOOTCAMP après avoir planté



## LöricFou (10 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec ma partition BOOTCAMP :

Lors de la partition avec le fichier ISO, le chargement était anormalement long et à finalement planter.
J'ai donc effacé cette partition en "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" pour pouvoir recommencer.

Mais lorsque je lance l'assistance BOOTCAMP et fait continué, il me dis de nouveau :
"_Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows. "_

Voici en Capture d'écran mon "*utilitaire de disque*"





Voici ma "_*diskutil list*_" (j'ai vu dans d'autres sujets qu'elle pouvait êrte utile)


```
Last login: Sat Mar 10 11:30:08 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-fouchereau:~ fouchereau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         122.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                69.9 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         10.0 GB    disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                40.5 GB    disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +10.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +122.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            104.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

macbook-pro-de-fouchereau:~ fouchereau$
```


J'ai une autre partition BOOTCAMP qui ne me convenais pas car elle étais trop peu volumineuse pour ce dont j'avais besoin. Je l'es préalablement effacer en "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)", ce qui ma permis de lancer l'assistance BOOTCAMP et d'essayer d'en créé une plus volumineuse (70G).

Mais donc cette fois je suis bloqué.


Plusieurs questions :

- Est-ce que j'ai raté une étape lors de la suppression de ma première partition BOOTCAMP ?
- Est-ce que le "Conteneur Disk1" à avoir avec mon problème ?
- Comment faire pour pouvoir installer de nouveau ma partition ?

J'espère être claire et avoir utilisé les termes adéquats !

Je ne m'y connais pas très bien j'ai surement fait une erreur bête,
en attente de vos réponses,
Merci,

Löric.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

Salut *Löric
*
Passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les commandes que je te présente dans un tableau (partie bleutée) -->

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk0s5 "Brol"
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


la 1ère force la suppression du "pseudo-*Conteneur*" *disk1* --> en adressant le magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* de la partition *disk0s5* > ce qui reformate la partition en *jhfs+* et remonte un volume intitulé *Brol*

les 4 commandes suivantes suppriment les partitions n°*3* à *6* --> en les virant à de l'espace libre

la dernière commande récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre au *Conteneur disk2* et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur en cours de route --> repasse pour finir une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## LöricFou (10 Mars 2018)

Salut *Macomaniac,*

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide, je trouve sincèrement toujours formidables des gens comme toi qui prenne du temps pour les problèmes des autres !

J'ai effectué les commandes que tu m'as données, ça m'a l'aire d'avoir fonctionné correctement.

Voici ma *diskutil list :
*

```
macbook-pro-de-fouchereau:~ fouchereau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            104.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

macbook-pro-de-fouchereau:~ fouchereau$
```

Ainsi qu'une capture d'écran de mon *utilitaire de disque* :





Si je ne me trompe pas je vais pouvoir réitérer mon essai de partition BOOTCAMP.
Merci encore,

Löric


----------



## macomaniac (10 Mars 2018)

Oui : tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Tu peux relance l'«Assistant BootCamp».


----------



## Newrob (11 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de ressortir ce message. J'ai essayé de supprimer une partition bootcamp windwos via l'assistant boot camp. Sauf que celui ci a planté en cours d'opération. Après avoir redémarrer mon mac, je n'ai plus bootcamp dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais je n'ai pas récupéré l'espace disque qui était alloué (120Go). Est-ce possible de m'aider s'il vous plait?
voici mon diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         379.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +379.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            333.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```






Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour *Newrob*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande récupère l'espace libre situé sous la partition *apfs* > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité du retour de la commande. En cas d'avortement de l'opération --> on saura où et pourquoi. Note : poste plutôt dans un bloc de code en utilisant le *17è* menu à 3 ... verticaux depuis la gauche (balises *code*) > et pas le *7è* (balises *icode*).


----------



## Newrob (13 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir Macomaniac ! 
merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide, 
Voici le code (et merci, je n'avais pas trouvé la bonne commande effectivement)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 120 962 744 320 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 379 000 430 592 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            325.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```

Je crois effectivement que tout est rentré dans l'ordre ! 
Merci pour tes explications claires et précises !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2021)

En effet : la partition *apfs* et son *Conteneur* sont revenus à *500 Go*.

- je te signale que *3* *snapshots* se trouvent associés au volume *Macintosh HD*. Il s'agit d'instantanés *apfs* imageant des états passés du volume > et retenant comme occupés tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers imagés. Même si l'utilisateur supprime ensuite des masses de ces fichiers > ils sont désindexés du catalogue de l'*apfs* > mais les blocs supportant leurs écritures ne sont pas libérés. Question : utilises-tu Time Machine ? --> si ce n'est pas le cas > ces *snapshots* non purgés via des sauvegardes TM régulières vont verrouiller un espace-disque occupé à caractère "fantôme" (sans fichiers catalogués correspondants).​


----------

